# scan wont work on hp psc 1610



## guglido (Feb 16, 2005)

ok, so i have a hp psc 1610 which is connected to new mac mini and i installed the mac drivers from cd.

but whenever i try to scan it says "unable to connect to HPAIO TWAIN data source"

installed latest drivers of their site, still didnt fix problem

ive looked it up on the net and its apparantly a common occurence. hp website lists it as a problem with a fix, but after going through the steps to fix it the problem still exists. as is common with what i have read, it doesnt actually fix the problem. does anyone know of a way so i can scan documents....?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c=us&lang=en&rule=12968&product=390315&dlc=en


thanks in advance


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, after reading the document, it says to format your drive in hfs+, which is the file system for powerpc based macs (ie. g3, g4, and g5). but you said that you have a new mini, which would be intel based, and intel based macs don't use hfs+. so it sounds like hp needs to update their software for intel based macs, it is not truly universal yet. so i'd have to say that if you uninstalled the hp software, installed the twain software, and then reinstalled the hp software, and it still doesn't work, than the only thing you can do is call hp and let them know that they need to update their software for intel macs.


----------

